# RX 200 voltage



## Stevape;) (28/12/15)

Found out today only how to check the voltage per cel. 
Switch the device off and press all 3 the buttons for about 5sec plus. It then shows voltage per cel. 
Thanks for this from the guys at Vape Mob Bellville

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------

